# Affordable Boardercross Board ?



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi !
So I want to get a board for carving only. Im not an expert but I have my level 3 instructor certification in Canada so I would say Im an advanced rider.

I currently ride a Burton Deep Thinker 156.

I would like to know if there are some "cheap" (Under 700$CAD) boardercross boards ? Also, how big is the "agressivity" difference between something like my stick and a BX board ?
If there's not anything in my price range, any Freeride - Stiff - Wide - Twin or direct. twin board that you guys would recommand to replace a BX ? 
(I don't want any toe drag)

Male / 5"10 / 145lbs /9US boot size


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

People have won nationals with similar boards as the deep thinker, but would check the used markets or any local/national boardercross groups.. if that's a thing


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> People have won nationals with similar boards as the deep thinker, but would check the used markets or any local/national boardercross groups.. if that's a thing


Yes I really reallyyy like my board for carving, that's why I want to know how big is the step between that and a BX board...Will check if there are some groups.
Thanks for the reply !


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

In BX it is more about the glide than carving, but you definitely get on edge too. In general, BX boards are way more damp (at least the pricey ones), stiff and most of all -- the biggest noticeable difference is that they have fairly large radius sidecuts. You will also find quite a bit of taper on BX boards too. 

I agree that checking the used market is a good start for something in your desired price range. Best wishes/luck!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Out of stock for the season but For under 700$ and carving only board you should really check out the Fullbag Diamond Blade.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

ZeMax said:


> Out of stock for the season but For under 700$ and carving only board you should really check out the Fullbag Diamond Blade.


This board looks sick ! But I never rode more than 156...isn't 163 (wich is the only lenght from what I understood) kind of big for a lightweight like me ?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Fullbag Diamond Blade or Nitro Pantera(SC)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Amplid Pentaquark.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Amplid Pentaquark.


I was going to say this or the UNW8. But the Pentaquark first! Both are a real step away from regular good carving boards. The anti-vibrational technologies Amplid uses really work. The bases are really high end and fast. Their sidecuts are longer than normal, and the flex is specialized for stability and speed. I have a hard time riding my Pentaquark at some resorts because it's just too fast- it's like driving a supercar on city streets, if the supercar was super damp and comfortable.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

@WigMar not a dedicated bx board, and I have limited use on it, but that’s exactly what my Ultra Mind Expander feels like (to me) on city streets. It’s scaring the shit out of me that I can pin it in 6th gear turns and it just wants more, but I get no warning about the true speed because it’s damp ... at speed. Slow its a chattery shitbox but you can still get surfy with it putzing along, thank you Jones 3D base. It’s for “all business” riding.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Dupraz D1 is also good


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

paging @timmytard has a ride timeless and I'm sure some other ones.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> paging @timmytard has a ride timeless and I'm sure some other ones.


Yeah I have a few that excel in that area & shit, for $600 bucks I'll sell you 3 or 4 of em.
So can decide after you ride em all.

Wrath is bang on with the Timeless though.
It's a fuckin' beast. 
161cm really torsionally stiff, large side cut, not overly wide & virtually brand new.

Don't let the year of board blur your vision of how good a boarder cross board can be.
I have a Hooger Booger Blaster that's 159, an asymmetrical board with what's coined as "Dual camber" so similar to never summers Rocker & camber, but sits on the ground like lib-tech's C3(it has a large pronounced rocker in the middle, but it sits off the ground like C3, where as NS's rocker touches the ground)
That thing is supposed to be freestyle-ish but I couldn't feel any freestyle in it, it only wants to carve.

But I actually have probably one of the best boards designed for exactly what you want to do.
Again it's not a new board but if you look at what it has going on under the hood.
It got more tweaks that meth head you saw scopin' out boards down by the racks.

Come to think of it, I have another one that was made just for that as well.
A Volkl Cross 160cm.
Someone just posted a thread in one of my Facebook groups about the Cross, I'll see if I can find the post & take a couple screenshots of what a these ex racer guys posted about it.
I know one was saying he WON a race riding one against dudes on full on alpine race setups that we're at least 10cm bigger than what he was riding.

I got some kick ass boards actually haha


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Some Nidecker stuff should fit the bill. Not the area/tracer/(forgot the other one) carver series, but the stiffer stuff.

Biggest difference between my BX board and any of my others is the complete lack of torsional flex. Like none, zero. In fact there is 0 play anywhere on the board. When it locks on edge it’s absolutely locked, and you’re not manipulating that turn radius by center flexing. Hang on lol.

Mine is a Palmer Crown. While it’s definitely not a “carver” in the sense that it makes beautiful turns, it will rip a turn confidently at higher speed than any other type of board I’ve ridden. Sucks fat dicks at low speeds. Don’t bother turning until you’re going fast enough to utilize the side cut. If you can find an old Palmer in good condition that should do it for you.

Curious why you want a BX board for anything other than straight up bombing. Definitely more “fun” directions to go for carvers.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I had a United Shapes Orbit for a few weeks this year, lots of effective edge for its length, stiff AF, I bet it would make a killer bx board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Some Nidecker stuff should fit the bill. Not the area/tracer/(forgot the other one) carver series, but the stiffer stuff.
> 
> Biggest difference between my BX board and any of my others is the complete lack of torsional flex. Like none, zero. In fact there is 0 play anywhere on the board. When it locks on edge it’s absolutely locked, and you’re not manipulating that turn radius by center flexing. Hang on lol.
> 
> ...


Palmer's are awesome.
I just sold my Titanium Channel a few months ago.
That board is in a class of its own.
That one was the 5th Channel I've owned.
Every time one pops up I end up buyin' it.
So I'm pretty confident I'll have at least one if not more in the years to come.


1st pic, the Option Vinson in the middle & the Prior on the right would work.
Pic 2 custom X 156 on the left.
3. Honeycircle on the left.
4. Just the honeycircle in the middle remains.
5 Ride Concept on the left & Timeless in the middle.

I also did some measurements of a couple boards.
Forgot to take pics though before I left
So I'll post those later.


TT


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@timmytard I have the same Honey Circle in a 152! That’s the board that made me fall in love with riding. I’ll post a pic of my Palmers later.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey thanks everyone ! 
SO I decided after your comments and some more research that even if I really like charging down like I fear no god, I would be better off with a "mainstream" carving board that's a little more versatile...Im looking at the Custom X (Not my favorite), my Burton Deep Thinker but 157 cm with the Wide option, the Fullbag Diamond Blade (Definitely my fav), the Dupraz DI 5.5. and the Nitro Banker (Looks so insane...just not a lot of infos about it)
Will update you on my choice and again, thank you all for taking the time to reply with some good ass precise answers !


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

The Dupraz isn't in the same league as the others if you want a charger.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

@Mig Fullbag Hey get in here ! 

Diamond Blade VS Dupraz plz


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BoardieK said:


> The Dupraz isn't in the same league as the others if you want a charger.


Depends which one you choose.
I have a standard & a D+, both are 5'5
The D+ charges just as hard as any.
Most people that try a Dupraz for some reason end up riding the D+, those are the people that end up not liking them.

I can't imagine how hard a D++ must charge


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @timmytard I have the same Honey Circle in a 152! That’s the board that made me fall in love with riding. I’ll post a pic of my Palmers later.


Really?
Hahaha I haven't tried it yet.
It's a noodle compared to the other two.
Wasn't sure how good it would be?
Guess I'm gonna have to ride it before I sell it.


TT


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@timmytard Its more of an all mtn freestyle board. I rode it when I was like 12-14 yrs old I think. I don’t know how much of that is hindsight through rose colored lenses. If I recall I had some blue burton customs on there and nitro boots at the time. Special Blend and Sessions were still around and 3 Musketeers weren’t fat free yet.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

ZeMax said:


> @Mig Fullbag Hey get in here !
> 
> Diamond Blade VS Dupraz plz


Yeah Im talking with the guys of Fullbag right now to see if there's any demo left !


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BoardieK said:


> The Dupraz isn't in the same league as the others if you want a charger.


The Dupraz is a pretty unique board, pretty sure there isn't another board company out there, with only 1 shape.
With different sizes & flex patterns.
Not that I'm aware of???

Here's an Avalanche this was Chris Sanders dream board.
This was supposed to be one of the best boards in the world when it came out.
According to Chris Sanders lol

Beside my D+
The Avalanche even has taper.


----------



## Emdee406 (Feb 18, 2020)

A vote for the Yes Optimistic...agile, grippy, stable and dances through trees as well as it leaves scalpel lines in the snow.
But adding to my list is the Nidecker 'The Donuts'.
I got to try the Nidecker Smoke 2021model, and loved it. Very similar to the Yes in terms of performance, but stiffer both torsionally and flex wise. I then discovered that it was almost identical to the Smoke, with only cosmetic changes to the tip and tail.
Thanks to a killer deal I got the 2017 Donuts for a fraction of the price of a new one.
I only got in 5 days on it before the pandemic shut my resort, but they were the most enjoyable 4 days of riding I had this winter.
Being stiffer than the Yes, it's grip at high speed and acceleration out of turns were like an alpine board.
Nidecker claim that the base is the fastest one used on a production board, and I have to say, I don't doubt it. I think it's easily as fast as my Oxess SBX was when I raced Boardercross, possibly faster.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Alright so I ended up choosing the Amplid Pentaquark. I got one with 3 hours of riding for half the price. Will do a full review in the winter.


----------



## Stevomcd (Apr 1, 2020)

See you went ahead and got the Pentaquark. Great choice!

Be aware though that the Pentaquark (and the UNW8 and most of the other boards mentioned on this thread) actually have pretty standard sidecut radii, etc.

If you really want a proper Boardercross shape at a reasonable price (i.e. not a Kessler!) about the only option is the F2 Eliminator. Volkl used to make one too but they've stopped making snowboards.

The big sidecut does make a significant difference.You don't want a Boardercross board to turn tight when you put it on edge because all the turns on the track will be banked anyway - you don't need loads of sidecut. A tight sidecut just makes it feel twitchy at race speed.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Stevomcd said:


> See you went ahead and got the Pentaquark. Great choice!
> 
> Be aware though that the Pentaquark (and the UNW8 and most of the other boards mentioned on this thread) actually have pretty standard sidecut radii, etc.
> 
> ...


I have a Volkl Cross.
Haven't tried it yet, but will next season. Hopefully


TT


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Stevomcd said:


> See you went ahead and got the Pentaquark. Great choice!
> 
> Be aware though that the Pentaquark (and the UNW8 and most of the other boards mentioned on this thread) actually have pretty standard sidecut radii, etc.
> 
> ...


Yea I realized a full-on BX board wasn’t what I needed... so I chose the closest thing to it without being one ! The goal is to carve like K. Kobayashi on youtube hehe


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Stevomcd said:


> See you went ahead and got the Pentaquark. Great choice!
> 
> Be aware though that the Pentaquark (and the UNW8 and most of the other boards mentioned on this thread) actually have pretty standard sidecut radii, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey ! You seem to understand well how the specs of a snowboard work so I have a question: Is there a noticeable or BIG difference between a board with 1350mm of effective edge and one with 1210EE ? In my head 1cm can’t change that much but im probably wrong... 
Thanks !


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Pentaquark doesn’t have 121 EE. It is the running length in the specs. The EE on Penta is around 130 cm if you measure it along the edge curve.
For reference, check some specs on full camber Koruas, running length vs EE ratio.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Pentaquark doesn’t have 121 EE. It is the running length in the specs. The EE on Penta is around 130 cm if you measure it along the edge curve.
> For reference, check some specs on full camber Koruas, running length vs EE ratio.


Hey Yeahti !
Ok well thats what I was thinking but then I asked the guy at Amplid if Running Lenght=EE and they said it was the same, maybe they didn’t want to bother with a 90mm difference because I was surprised too... Thanks for the tip now I know how to mesure it hehe !


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> Hey Yeahti !
> Ok well thats what I was thinking but then I asked the guy at Amplid if Running Lenght=EE and they said it was the same, maybe they didn’t want to bother with a 90mm difference because I was surprised too... Thanks for the tip now I know how to mesure it hehe !


90 mm of effective edge difference would be huge. It’s not that much but honestly if the effective edge on the Pentaquark was 1210 mm it would be very short for an uber carver as they are marketing it. Especially that Peter Bauer claims in one of their vids that the Pentaquark in 160 cm boasts the running length of a 175 cm ‚traditional board’. That is true but if you at the same time say that the running length is the same as the effective edge and someone takes the effective edge measurement from another brand this claim pales hard in such comparisons.

I rate the whole Centrifugal Collection I’ve ridden very high as carving-oriented boards, their customer service is superb but their marketing is seriously below average.
Youtube any of their boards. One or two professional edits but I didn’t have a jaw-dropping moment watching the Pentaquark, the Unw8 or the Surfari in action. Especially for the fact that these are very expensive boards. Their instagram is better but still not even comparable to what Korua or Nidecker have been launching and I watch literally every day. For me the most ‚hyping vids’ are the ones on their site with Peter spinning each board in nice light with his googles on. The 19/21 collection looks so sleek and fresh. Where are some vids that show how great they carve on chop? This is where I feel the Antiphase working.

I could risk a statement that our very positive feedback on this forum makes Amplid sell more boards than their social media marketing.

Pentaquark 158 vs Korua CR 159. Both aligned with each other at the rear contact point of the effective edge. The paper strips are the front contact points of the effective edge.
This plus the fact that the Pentaquark is truly a full camber board while the CR has some rocker in the nose (this contact point is elevated) is the reason for me to keep both, the Penta as an uber carver and the CR as a daily resort carver plus powder


----------



## Stevomcd (Apr 1, 2020)

A little confused, but 1210 vs 1350 effective edge is a difference of 14cm (nearly 6 inches for those in Trumpland), which is huge.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

^ there is a 0 on that number that doesn’t belong there. Also 121mm is plenty EE for Mach 5 carving. I would say you may notice the 1.4 cm, but you’re not going to get any carves done because of it that you wouldn’t on 121. This is why buying in the off season is soooooo stressful. You’ve gotta obsess over for months post purchase without knowing if you made the right choice! I’ve been there


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ^ there is a 0 on that number that doesn’t belong there. *Also 121mm is plenty EE for Mach 5 carving*. I would say you may notice the 1.4 cm, but you’re not going to get any carves done because of it that you wouldn’t on 121. This is why buying in the off season is soooooo stressful. You’ve gotta obsess over for months post purchase without knowing if you made the right choice! I’ve been there


For Mach 0,5 carving 😁 Too many posts here with mm and cm measurements


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Yeahti87 its a phase we all go through, it’s our duty to shepherd travelers through it lol


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Stevomcd said:


> A little confused, but 1210 vs 1350 effective edge is a difference of 14cm (nearly 6 inches for those in Trumpland), which is huge.


I agree with this. There's a bit of back and forth with units in this thread and some of it is incorrect with the conversions.

FWIW:
10 mm = 1 cm
1210 mm = 121 cm

I believe most manufacturers measure effective edge as a straight line from contact to contact. Korua is an exception (and it sounds like Amplid may be as well) as they measure it as the actual curved length along the edge, from contact point to contact point.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> I Iould risk a statement that our very positive feedback on this forum makes Amplid sell more boards than their social media marketing.


I think this is probably true 😂


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Stevomcd said:


> A little confused, but 1210 vs 1350 effective edge is a difference of 14cm (nearly 6 inches for those in Trumpland), which is huge.


Oops ! My bad...Now im embarassed 😅 Math was never my strong suit but still...lol


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ^ there is a 0 on that number that doesn’t belong there. Also 121mm is plenty EE for Mach 5 carving. I would say you may notice the 1.4 cm, but you’re not going to get any carves done because of it that you wouldn’t on 121. This is why buying in the off season is soooooo stressful. You’ve gotta obsess over for months post purchase without knowing if you made the right choice! I’ve been there


Yup...Now I can’t convince myself of anything LOL Oh well, I’ll have to be patient


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> 90 mm of effective edge difference would be huge. It’s not that much but honestly if the effective edge on the Pentaquark was 1210 mm it would be very short for an uber carver as they are marketing it. Especially that Peter Bauer claims in one of their vids that the Pentaquark in 160 cm boasts the running length of a 175 cm ‚traditional board’. That is true but if you at the same time say that the running length is the same as the effective edge and someone takes the effective edge measurement from another brand this claim pales hard in such comparisons.
> 
> I rate the whole Centrifugal Collection I’ve ridden very high as carving-oriented boards, their customer service is superb but their marketing is seriously below average.
> Youtube any of their boards. One or two professional edits but I didn’t have a jaw-dropping moment watching the Pentaquark, the Unw8 or the Surfari in action. Especially for the fact that these are very expensive boards. Their instagram is better but still not even comparable to what Korua or Nidecker have been launching and I watch literally every day. For me the most ‚hyping vids’ are the ones on their site with Peter spinning each board in nice light with his googles on. The 19/21 collection looks so sleek and fresh. Where are some vids that show how great they carve on chop? This is where I feel the Antiphase working.
> ...


Alright then, thanks for explaining because I didn’t understand when they said « it rides bigger than it is ». Now I just need to stop asking questions and wait to ride it because at the end, how it rides is all that matters. Thanks alot for the big answer !


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok can someone explain the difference in running length and effective edge.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

My understanding:

-Effective edge length: With the board on its side, the distance from contact point to contact point (true contact points) -- widest point to widest point measurement

-Running/Contact Length: With the board flat on its base and weighted, the distance between the most tip-ward and tail-ward contacts between the base and the surface. I once thought contact length was unweighted while running length was weighted, but I think they're both "supposed to be" the same measurement (weighted).

...but some use the terms interchangeably
...and with some boards I'm not sure where the numbers come from in some cases

Jones is a good example. A couple of years ago they used "running length" on their website and "effective edge" in their catalogue, but they were the same numbers. Now they just list effective edge.

Burton lists running length and effective edge for each board. The effective edge was consistent with widest point to widest point measurement. What they called 'contact length' didn't match anything I could measure on the one board that I tried it with. I feel like I should try it on more boards, but while I'm curious, and have time, I'm not sure that I curious enough to actually do it. The concept fits, even if the numbers aren't exactly the same. Could be individual variance + methodological flaws in the way I measure vs the way the brands do it. Could be that I've got it all wrong. I'm fine with either (or neither).

Lib/Gnu doesn't list the effective edge length. It lists "Contact Length" and it's consistent with the front base contact-to-rear base contact measurement when the board is lying flat as described above.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Usually if a brand lists both contact length and effective edge, the greater the amount of rocker in tip and/or tail, the greater the difference is between contact length and effective edge length. "Full camber" boards typically have a small difference between EE and CL measurements. In reality most 'full camber' boards still have a bit of early rise to make them less catchy. Nobody wants to ride a boardercross-style board all the time.

*Endeavor Alpha: *full camber boardercross-style board with Contact length = Effective edge length. There is zero early rise. The contact points are always in the snow. Expect it to be precise and responsive.

*Endeavor Live: *"full camber" all-mountain freestyle board with Effective edge length > Contact length (~3-4cm). So expect a bit more forgiveness. The edge contacts are slightly lifted when the board is lying flat.

*Endeavor Pioneer: *"Camrock" freestyle board with Effective edge length >> Contact length (by ~20cm). So expect much more forgiveness. The edge contacts are clearly off the snow when the board is lying flat and will remain that way until the board is tilted over -- how far depends on a few other factors as well.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

What is the Effective Edge of a Snowboard | Snowboarding Profiles


The effective edge of a snowboard can be a confusing topic – with some differing definitions out there. Hopefully this post can clear up some of those definitions. The confusion usually arises because of 2 different terms – effective edge and contact length (sometimes known as running length)...




snowboardingprofiles.com




This is a nice detailed explanation and how the EE to RL/CL ratio changes the ride.
EE is not the straight line between the widest points. It’s the arc. Korua has some nice drawings in their specs.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> EE is not the straight line between the widest points. It’s the arc. Korua has some nice drawings in their specs.


I agree that it _should be_, but some of the published numbers, when I've checked them against my boards in the past using a measuring tape, have been equal to the straight line length from contact to contact -- Burton and Jones do this (use the straight line distance). I just went out and checked on the One Hitter to make sure I was remembering correctly, and I can confirm that for those boards the _reported_ EE is the straight line distance between the widest points, not the length of the actual arc (which is longer...and even moreso if there's edge tech). The _actual_ EE is always going to be the length of the arc, but what some manufacturers do (maybe for ease of measurement) is use the straight-line measurement.

I pointed out Korua as an exception in one of my previous posts because of their diagrams showing that they actually list the length of the arc. I haven't owned a Korua board to confirm this.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> (which is longer...and even moreso if there's edge tech).


What kind of edge tech can make a board have more EE ?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> What kind of edge tech can make a board have more EE ?


Any edge tech will do it. The shortest distance is a straight line, so anything that adds 'curves' to the path increases the overall distance/length.

Imagine taking a string, placing it flat on a table and marking on the table where the ends of the string are. Then pick up the centre of the string and put an object (like a pen) underneath it and you'll see that the string, while still the same length as it was before you put the pen underneath it, now doesn't quite reach the end point that you originally marked on the table -- the bigger the object the more easy it will be to see this effect. To make the string reach the end-point you now need to lengthen the string. The more objects you add under the string, the longer of a string you'll need in order to make it still reach all the way from the starting point to the end point.

If you do the same with a snowboard then you effectively give yourself "more edge" without actually lengthening the board as a whole


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Any edge tech will do it. The shortest distance is a straight line, so anything that adds 'curves' to the path increases the overall distance/length.
> 
> Imagine taking a string, placing it flat on a table and marking on the table where the ends of the string are. Then pick up the centre of the string and put an object (like a pen) underneath it and you'll see that the string, while still the same length as it was before you put the pen underneath it, now doesn't quite reach the end point that you originally marked on the table -- the bigger the object the more easy it will be to see this effect. To make the string reach the end-point you now need to lengthen the string. The more objects you add under the string, the longer of a string you'll need in order to make it still reach all the way from the starting point to the end point.
> 
> If you do the same with a snowboard then you effectively give yourself "more edge" without actually lengthening the board as a whole


Oh yea ok you were saying that as in like the camber profile and all that. I thought there was something else that I was missing. My bad and I’ll probably do the string experiment on my Pentaquark hehe


----------



## jabin.leveon (Apr 27, 2020)

BXNoob said:


> Hi !
> So I want to get a board for carving only. Im not an expert but I have my level 3 instructor certification in Canada so I Speed Test Scrabble Word Finder Solitaire would say Im an advanced rider.
> 
> I currently ride a Burton Deep Thinker 156.
> ...


Their sidecuts are longer than normal, and the flex is specialized for stability and speed. I have a hard time riding my Pentaquark at some resorts because it's just too fast- it's like driving a supercar on city streets, if the supercar was super damp and comfortable.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jabin.leveon said:


> Their sidecuts are longer than normal, and the flex is specialized for stability and speed. I have a hard time riding my Pentaquark at some resorts because it's just too fast- it's like driving a supercar on city streets, if the supercar was super damp and comfortable.


That's what I'm saying! Word for word in fact. 


WigMar said:


> Their sidecuts are longer than normal, and the flex is specialized for stability and speed. I have a hard time riding my Pentaquark at some resorts because it's just too fast- it's like driving a supercar on city streets, if the supercar was super damp and comfortable.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

WigMar said:


> That's what I'm saying! Word for word in fact.


Glitch in the matrix


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Actually, all three of his posts are cut-and-paste from earlier posts. I think he's trying to build up minimum post count so he can spam the forum.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

@WigMar Hey I was wondering what bindings do you pair up with your penta ? Was thinking of Xf/Gen X/Now Recons (but scared of their skatetech even though everyone seems to love it)


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I haven't tried Now yet either. I've been running Flux TM on my Penta. They're super responsive, if a little lacking in the dampening department. I put some K2 Lien on there too, but I preferred the direct feel of the Flux.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WigMar said:


> I haven't tried Now yet either. I've been running Flux TM on my Penta. They're super responsive, if a little lacking in the dampening department. I put some K2 Lien on there too, but I preferred the direct feel of the Flux.


Try the Now bindings kids, they're great.
I first tried em on West X 160.

Picture this
I got size 9 boots, the Ipos I bout were size L
Even in Size M bindings I have to slide the whole binding toe side to center my boot.
With a L I have to do it way WAY more, cause the heel cup is farther back.

So with my West X 160 with bindings that looked way toe side heavy, without me standing on it.
Became way too heel heavy once I strapped in.
The toe straps didn't even touch my toes, they just flopped around in the wind.

Oddly though, the heelcup fit mint.
Looking at it, I wasn't sure it was rideable, it looked fucked.
The center pins weren't even close to the center line of the board.
Which in my mind is kinda how I was envisioning this whole thing working.

It wasn't near as bad as I was expecting though.
So I figured I better get a pair of mediums just to make sure.

The M's fit perfect everywhere, except they pinched my heel so bad, I had to stop half way through the day & swap out.

The ride though, wasn't mind blowing. It was kinda like I just never thought about them the whole time I was riding.
Despite the problems. (minus the pinch, that was a big problem)

Then I finally got a couple pair that fit right. 
Ran em on everything I rode.

It was when I tried riding any of my old bindings that I had loved so much.
I loved my Cappos, and a few other Ride brand, malavitas were what I rode the most, even though I kinda liked my Capos better. Have couple pair of Flux that I thought were awesome to.
Tryin' to think of a few more that I still have that I don't use anymore, but I don't really care lol

All my other bindings just felt like shit for some reason, can't quite say any specific reason, but every pair just didn't feel how I remembered em. 
Which was kinda a downer, I didn't want any of them anymore d'oh.


I got about 5 or 6 pair now & they just seem to make a better ride.
Drink the cool-aid, it tastes yummy.


TT


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

timmytard said:


> I got about 5 or 6 pair now & they just seem to make a better ride.
> Drink the cool-aid, it tastes yummy.
> 
> 
> TT


5-6 pairs of Now’s ? If so, are some of them for sale ? 😏


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BXNoob said:


> 5-6 pairs of Now’s ? If so, are some of them for sale ? 😏



Yeah, I gotta sell a few pair. Have been mostly using Ipos.
But just picked up some pilots & selects, so gotta see what I like the most first.
The selects night be too big for me unfortunately.

TT


----------

